# إستشاره لذوى الخبره فى ألاعيب مقاولين التكييف المركزى عند الإستلام



## mech-egypt (8 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
أنا مهندس إستلام أعمال التكييف المركزى بالمستشفيات بس لسه جديد فى هذا الإتجاه حيث أنى كنت أعمل سابقا فى المبيعات 
و لكنى كنت أرى بلاولى من المقاولين عند الإستلام 
مثلا عند إستلام مواسير التشيللرات كنا بنقيس الضغط لمدة 24 ساعه على ألا يقل خلالها فنتأكد من عدم حدوث تسريب و لكن قبل القياس بساعه مثلا يروحوا يشغلوا طلمبه على الناحيه التانيه من الخط لمعادلة الضغط لتصبح القراآت مظبوطه أو يقومون بتعطيل جهاز قياس الضغط إن كان ميكانيكيا (وهو يستعمل هنا لأنى أعمل فى الحكومه)وبذلك تظل القراءه مظبوطه أو يقومون بتغطية الثقوب فى الداكتات بالسليكون حتى لاتكشف فى إختبار الدخان وهكذا كثير 

لذلك أرجوكم كل من وقع فى موقف مماثل أو لديه خبره أن يفيدنى و كل من فى المنتدى بذلك لأنه على الأقل ده مال عام فى بلدى و يجب أن أحافظ عليه 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## kassem_2k (8 فبراير 2008)

الموضوع جااااااامد
1- يجب ان يكون معك عدادprssure gauge للقياس به بعد فك عداد المقاول (قفل المحبس اولا)
2-وضع ورقة علي العداد ثم سوليتب شفاف حتي لاتظهر قيمة القراة ثم التعليم بالقلم الجاف علي السوليتب والماسورة بحيث ان يكون خطوط مستمرة, حتي انه عند فك السوليتب من جهة المقاول يصعب ارجاعه في نفس مكان العلام وايضا سوف تمحي العلام .
3- يفضل وضع عدادين في بداية ونهاية الخط الفرق في القراة هو قيمة head
...
..
.


----------



## mech-egypt (9 فبراير 2008)

شكراٌ ياأخى هى فعلا طريقه بسيطه بس جامده جدا
بس يا ريت لو مشاكل تانيه إن شالله حتى من غير حل يمكن نحلها سوا أو حتى على الأقل نبقى عارفينها و ناخد بالنا منها
صح


----------



## sam6 (9 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخى الكريم لضبط هذه التجاوزات يجب متابعة الاعمال خطوه خطوه مثل تركيب بايات التشلار عمل فحص لجزء معين ويمكن التاكد من جهاز القياس بفتح محبس فى الخط المضغوط وعند نزول الضغط يمكن التاكد انه يعمل بطريقه صحيحه 
كذلك اعمال الدكت يجب على الاستشارى متابعة الاعمال جزء جزء قبل بدء العازل والتاكد من وضع معجون بطريقه صحيحه بالاخص فى الاركان 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## mech-egypt (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا شكراجزيلا


----------



## المهندس مضر (12 فبراير 2008)

أخي المهندس ، بصراحة انا أعمل في مجالات المقاولات وأريد ان انصحك نصحية اخ لأخوه ، إن ألاعيب المقاولين لا يعلمها إلا المقاولين ، يعني بالعربي الفصيح لازم تشتغل بالمقاولات شي سنتين تلاتة في المقاولات حتى تعرف كيف بيتلاعب المقاول وغير هيك مش حتتعلم ابدا ابدا ، يعني لو تحب انا اعطيك مية حيلة وحيلة ابتداءأ من المواد وحتى التركيب وحتى التسليم ، يعني موضوع المواد المستخدمة في الشغل هي اهم شغلة بيتلاعب فيها المقاول أكتر من التركيب ، لأنه بربح فيها كتير اما التركيب فبيكون التلاعب فيه عادي وبعض المقاولين بيشتغلوا بالتركيب كتير كويس عشان يوهمو المستلم انهم شاغلين مية بالمية ، بس المواد بتكون سيئة جدا ، يعني انصحك انك تدقق بالمواد أهم من التركيب ، الله يغفرلنا ويهدينا أمين


----------



## kassem_2k (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا للاخ /المهندس مضر 
وياريت تعطينا بعض الحيل حتي نستفيد منك ونكشف الاعيب المقاولين . والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## night1m (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات اخواني


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (16 فبراير 2008)

ما شاء الله موضوع ممتاز نرجوا المزيد من الاخوه الاعضاء لان هذا الموضوع هام


----------



## mech-egypt (16 فبراير 2008)

شكرا للمهندس مضر
و بالنسبه لموضوع سنتين تلاته ده مهم بس صعب حبتين
و كما قال الأخ المهندس kasem-2k إحنا فعلا عايزينك تقولنا بعض الحيل (يعنى كام واحده من إللى 100 حيلهبعد إذنك) 
فكما يقولون بداية الألف ميل تبدأ بخطوه


----------



## طلال شعبان (18 فبراير 2008)

الاخ/ العزيز mech-egypt
شكرا للاخوة على المشاركة فى مثل هذة المواضيع لزيادة المعرفة , و من الاسس الاولى ليكون الاستلام بالصورة المطلوبة يجب اتباع الاتى :-
* اعداد كراسة طلب العروض للمشروع من قبل مختصين أو تكليف مكتب استشارى ,مع التركيز على المواصفات الفنية المطلوبة و كذلك جداول الكميات للمشروع.
*اختيار المقاولين المتخصصين .
*اجراء المفاضلة بين المقاولين بكل دقة و مدى الالتزام بكراسة طلب العروض,مع توحيد العروض فى حالة تقديم احد المقاولين اى ميزة .
*اجراء الكشف على المعدات قبل عملية التوريد.
*اعداد عقد مع المقاول الافضل يشمل جميع النواحى الفنية و القانونية.
*تكليف فريق للاشراف على مراحل التنفيد وتدوين جميع الملاحظات المحالة للمقاول.
*لا ننسى فترة الضمانة تضمن حق الطرف الاول (( صاحب المشروع ))
*تكليف فريق للاستلام.
*كل هدة النقاط تساعد على مهام الاستلام.


----------



## mmb79 (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
mech-egypt 
بصراحه مثل ما خبروك الشباب المقاوليين حيلهم كثيره 
بس بعطيك نصيحة المفروض يكون في ضمان سنة بعد انتهاء المشروع في خلال هذي السنه ممكن انك تعرف البلاوي اللى صارت في المشروع بس الاستلام صعبة 
في شي ثاني انا استخدمة شخصيا اللي هو تجيب مقاول ثاني يفحص المبنى و يعطيك تقرير 
و مثل ما انت عارف ما يفل الحديد الا الحدييد


----------



## mech-egypt (18 فبراير 2008)

شكرا باشمهندس طلال
أنا مش عايز أبقى معترض و خلاص بس حضرتك عارف الإداريات بتعدى إزاىوكل إللى أنا عايزه أخلص ضميرى قدام ربناو أطلع تقرير بالحق و بعد وقبل كده بتاعهم 
ولذلك كنت بأحاول أوصل إن سؤالى فى الفنيات (الناحيه التقنيه <خدع و خلافه>)
و شكرا مره أخرى

و بالنسبه للمهندسmmb79 فكره جامده ححاول أقنعهم بيها وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (19 فبراير 2008)

ويجب ايضا التاكد بانه مركب مقياسين او اكثر فبعض الاحيان يقول لك مركب اثنين وخافي واحد يضبط عليه


----------



## سيدرا علي (22 فبراير 2008)

أخي الكريم أود القول أن آلاعيب المقاولين لا يمكن كشفها إلا بالممارسة العملية ولا يكشفها إلا الذين لهم باع طويل بهذا المجال و سأروي لك بعض الأشياء عن آلاعيبهم :
1 - بداية عند الاشتراك بطلب العروض يقومون بذكر انهم ملتزمون بالمواصفة الفنية التي تعدها الشركة أو الجهة الطالبة للعروض ثم يقومون بشراء بعض عناصر اللجان التي ستدرس العروض أو التي وضعت المواصفة لتفوز بالعرض و توقع العقد مع الشركة .
2 - أثناء التنفيذ تقوم بالتلاعب بالمواد و كميتها و نوعيتها من حيث الجودة و تقوم أيضاً بتغيير بلد المنشأ للكثير من القطع معتمدة بذلك على الايادي الخفية ضمن الشركة التي ستساعدها على تمرير ذلك .
3- إحدى المرات نالت شركة اريكسون إحدى العروض لدينا و التزمت بكامل المواصفة في البداية و لكن أثناء التنفيذ بدأت المشاكل حيث قامت بتغيير الضواغط الأمريكية بالضواغط الصينية ووضعت عليها لصاقة ورق صغيرة مكتوب عليها made in USA و أيضاً تلاعبو بمنظمات السرعة و بصمامات التمدد الحراري و بالمراوح للواحدات الخارجية و بمكونات اللوحات الكهربائية ( قبل العقد التزمت بتقديم و تركيب أجود الأنواع العالمية ( أمريكي - ياباني ) و عند التنفيذ تم تركيب كل قطعة نوع و جودتها وسط و طلبو من الشركة تشكيل لجنة لدراسة القطع الجديدة بحجة انها أفضل فنيا من التي التزمو بها و هم واثقون ان اللجنة التي ستشكل ستكون ممن اشتروهم بالمال و ستتم الموافقة على التبديل .
مثلاً القواطع الكهربائية ميرلان غرين هي بالأصل فرنسية الصنع و جودتها عالية عند التنفيذ يقدمون ميرلان غرين لكن صنع الصين او تايلاند او ماليزيا لن هذه الدول اخذت امتيازات من فرنسا .
إن القطع الاصلية و من بلد المنشأ تاتي و مذكور بلد الصنع عليها محفور بطريقة معينة لأنها شركة تحترم نفسها أما القطع غير الأصلية و المقلدة يذكر بلد الصنع بلصق لصاقة ورق صغيرة عليها ز
الضواغط أيضاً يتم غشها مثلا شركة كوبلاند الأمريكية اعطت امتيازات لعدة شركات فهناك كوبلاند الماليزي و كوبلاند الإيرلندي و الصيني و التايلاندي فلو اتى من امريكا ستكشفه من طريقة الديكور و الرتوش عليه و ايضاً يتلاعبون بالرموز و العباراتكان يكتبو طراز القطعة في البداية بشكله الصحيح ثم عند التركيب يركبو نفس الطراز مع إضافة حرف صغير إليه و عند التدقيق يقولون لك لا تاثير لهذا الحرف فهو لتسلسل القطعة و لكن لو بحثت لوجدت له تاثير كبير كان يكون رمز لنوع زيت الضاغط او لنوع اقل جودة من المقدم بالعرض ........هذا الموضوع شائك و كبير و خطير و يحتاج لمجلدات كثيرة لشرحه .


----------



## سيدرا علي (22 فبراير 2008)

إحدى الحيل أيضاً لتبرير المخالفات يقولون بعد ان تعاقدنا معكم قامت الشركة المصنعة بتوقيف إنتاج مثل هذه التجهيزات و تنتج الان بدلاً عنها و هي أفضل فنياً و متطورة اكثر يرجى قبول البديل


----------



## أشرف السيد جادالله (24 فبراير 2008)

أحسنتم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا 
وربنا يهديهم


----------



## mech-egypt (24 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يا أخواننا الواحد من غيركوم مش عارف كان حايعمل إيه 
وأهه الخبرات إبتدت تتترص
و زى ما قلنا قبل كده طريق الألف ميل يبدأبخطوه


----------



## mech-egypt (24 فبراير 2008)

معلش نسيت أشكر المهندس سيدرا على على المعلومات و المشاركه


----------



## طلال شعبان (26 فبراير 2008)

من اجل انجاح قسم هندسة التكييف بالملتقى نعمل سويا و نتبدل الخبراءات و استنادا الى مشاركة الاخت الفاضلة م/ سيدار يجب من المسؤلين بالمؤسسة سواء كانت حكومية او خاصة تعيين الرجل المناسب فى المكان المناسب مثل فرق المفاضلة و التقييم ولجان العطاءات و مهندسين الاشراف واستلام المشاريع و التركيز على بند التدريب لرفع الكفاءة و عند ابرام العقود يجب وضع بند الغرامات و التعاقد مع شركات متخصصة ومصنعة للمعدات التكييف حتى لو كانت التكاليف مرتفعة لانجاح المشروع و ضمان اداء جيد.


----------



## سيدرا علي (26 فبراير 2008)

مساء الخير
اليوم استلمنا قطعاً تبديلية لتجهيزات التكييف و حاول المقاول أن يقنعنا بأن حمايات الضغط العالي و المنخفض العيارية هي نفسها المعيرة .
و لكن رفضنا استلامها لأن العيارية تستطيع تعيير ها على القيمة التي تريدها ضمن مجال التشغيل المصمم لها أما المعيرة فهي تأتي استاندر من الشركة المصنعة و معيرة على قيمة ثابتة لا يمكن تغييرها حسب شروط تشغيل الجهاز و لقد حاول بكل الوسائل ليقنعنا و لم نرد عليه حتى اضطر بالنهاية ليقول خلاص اقبلوها و نحن لا ننساكم من السكرة .


----------



## المهندس مضر (26 فبراير 2008)

ماشاء الله على الأخوة المهندسين ، الظاهر بأن لديهم باع طويل في في هذا المجال ، وأود ان انصح نصحية لكل الأخوة الذين يعملون بمجال الإستشاريين ( بالرغم من أنني أعمل في مجال المقاولات ) وهو ان تعمل على الدوام في أن تكون صلتك قوية بالمورد supplier واياك ان تعتمد فقط على كلام المقاول ، وعلاقتك بالمورد يجب ان تكون مباشرة دون المرور بالمقاول ، وماعليك فقط إلا ان تهدد المورد بأنك ستضع اسمه في القائمة السوداء black list اذا ما اكتشفت انه لا يلتزم بالمواصفات المحددة . خاصة اذا كنت تعمل لدى مكتب استشاري كبير . 
ولك قبل ذلك كله يجب كما قلت سالفا ان تكون قد عملت فترة جيدة في مجال المقاولات .
إن كنت تريد الكشف على عمل الدكتات ، فعليك اولا ان تمنع المقاول من عزل الوصلات (الجوينات ) قبل ان تقوم بالكشف عليها ، وعندما ترى المقاول قد وضع الكثير من السيليكون ، فاعلم ان هناك فتحات كبيرة وانا تركيب الدكت لم يكن بشكل محكم . كم عليك ان تتأكد من الـc-cleat بأن العدد مناسب على كل طرف وانها مركبة بشكل جيد وغير قابلة للحركة وإلا فلا فائدة منها . وكما وعليك أخي الإستشاري أن تعلم بأن المقاول ليس ملاك وكذلك انت لست كذالك ، فلا تعرقل العمل بسبب أمور صغيرة . لأننا بشر إن كنا مقاولين او استشاريين


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (27 فبراير 2008)

الموضوع في غاية الأهمية و قد تم إثراؤه بالعديد من المعلومات القيمة
أشكر جهودكم و اتمنى أن يتطور الموضوع لأكثر من ذلك لأننا نشعر بأننا متعطشون لمثل هذه الأمور
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## اسامه كول (27 فبراير 2008)

شكرآ ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## mech-egypt (27 فبراير 2008)

a;vh [.dgh


----------



## بهاء محمد السيد (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم الرجاء من سيادتكم ان تكون الرسالة مزودة بصور وشكرا


----------



## سلامه أحمد (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كنت أعمل مهندس تركيبات بمجال التكييف والمقاول دائماً بيوحي للمهندس أنه الكل في الكل وأن العمال حرامية وأنك الشخص الوحيد الأمين بالشركة وهذه البداية يلغي حسك الهندسي وتبقي مهندس مقاول كل ما عليك كيفية جلب الأموال بغض النظر ,فالمشكلة تبدأ من المهندس نفسه كيف يوافق علي ذلك وأنه كيف يسمح لنفسة بهذه التلاعبات هذا يظهر جداً إذا كان المقاول لا علاقة له بالهندسة (أخذ المهنه بالذراع)
ومن اللأعيب عند التوريد
يبدأ بتوريد مواد معتمدة أولاً وبكميات قليلة ليكسب الثقة ثم بعد ذلك نفس النوع من المواد يبدأ بتوريد الكميات الباقية غير مطابقة للمواصفات والإعتمادات كمثال
قام بتوريد وحدات ملف وروحة متنوعة القدارات ذات مرحلة تبريد ومرحلة تسخين للإعتماد وبعد ذلك قام بتوريد كل الباقي ذات مرحلة تبريد فقط وإعتمد علي أن العمل بدأ فيالجد وما حد فاضي يطابق خاصةً وأن المنطقة البرودة فيها لا تحتاج كثيراً لتشغيل النظام تدفئة
خلاصة القول لو المقاول ما عندة ضمير يبدأ يربكك في زحمة العمل حيث يفتح المجال لعمل توصلات المواسير وعمل نظام مجاري الهواء وتركيب شبكة مواسير المياه حيث لايعطيك الفرصة للبحث من كثرة العمل
وعند التسليم الإبتدائي للمشروع يقوم بتركيب أشياء ملحوظة الخطأ بها لكي يغض طرفك عن المخفيات


----------



## نور محمد علي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا شي حلو كتير هالموضوع اكثر من رائع وارجو ان يتم الاستمرار به وانا لم ارى اي تعليق للاخ
زانيتي او زيكو تكييف او محمد ميكانيك او خالد العسيلي او مشرفين المنتدى اين هم


----------



## نور محمد علي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا شي حلو كتير هالموضوع اكثر من رائع وارجو ان يتم الاستمرار به وانا لم ارى اي تعليق للاخ
زانيتي او زيكو تكييف او محمد ميكانيك او خالد العسيلي او مشرفين المنتدى اين هم​


----------



## ابن العميد (27 أكتوبر 2009)

كلام جميل يا شباب صحيح يكون كويس إن المهندس مضر يسعدنا بالحيل من البداية للنهاية ويبقي اكتسبنا خبرة في وقت قياسي فعلا.. وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شهدشهد (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً لكم على هذا الموضوع الجميل , و نريد المزيد


----------



## zizo_mam (27 أكتوبر 2009)

خدو الحيلة الظريفة دي عند أختبار مواسير المياة المثلجه في بعض الاحيان يتواجد محابس في كذا موضع في بعض المواضع لانرها يتم غلق هذا المحبس ويكون الاختبار مجرد للمواسير مابين مكان الضغط والمحبس


----------



## محسن فضل (13 يوليو 2011)

فعلا أخى الكريم يجب متابعة الاعمال اولا بأول وخصوصا من مهندس المكتب الاستشارى المشرف على المشروع حيث حدثت واقعة أمامى عندما كنت مهندس حديث التخرج وأعمل بأحد الشركات التى تقوم بأعمال التكييف المركزى وحيث أن المهندس الاستشارى كانت خبرته متواضعة وغير منتظم بزيارته للمشروع الامر الذى جعل مهندس التنفيذ بالشركة أن يقوم بتركيب مخارج الهواء على بلاطات السقف الساقط ومن فوقها قطع من الكرتون المدعم بقطع من عزل الصوف الزجاجى ليوهم الاستشارى بوجود مجارى هواء التكييف علما بأن هذه المنطقة لم يتم تركيب الصاج بها لتأخر الخامات من المورد ونظرا لقلة حيلة هذا الاستشارى فقد قام بالتوقيع على مستخلص الاعمال متضمنا الصاج الذى لم يورد بعد فى هذا الوقت وتم بالفعل صرف المستخلص----- ولاتعليق


----------



## احمد بيو (13 يوليو 2011)

موضوع راااائع ارجو الاستمرار للمزيد والمعرفة وشكرااااا


----------



## moon83 (5 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedbayomy (6 يناير 2012)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## nofal (7 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## عمران احمد (11 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير 

و ننتظر منكم المزيد و وفقكم الله الى ما يحب و يرضاه


----------

